# Compak K3, cant grind for espresso



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

I just buy used k3 grinder can't grind fine enough for espresso?

the grinder is from 2008, I do not think it seems like it can be fixed with metal tape and alignment, any help or input for solution?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Have you tried to align the burrs? There are several threads how to do it and people have seen massive improvement.

Otherwise I cannot see why it should not grind fine enough for espresso.

EDIT: Why did you decide that alignment cannot fix it if you do not mind my asking?


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

John Yossarian said:


> Have you tried to align the burrs? There are several threads how to do it and people have seen massive improvement.
> 
> Otherwise I cannot see why it should not grind fine enough for espresso.
> 
> EDIT: Why did you decide that alignment cannot fix it if you do not mind my asking?


 Because like i show in the video, burrs are touching when i push on top at the grinder with my finger, when i release my finger burrs are not touching.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

JackHK said:


> Because like i show in the video, burrs are touching when i push on top at the grinder with my finger, when i release my finger burrs are not touching.


 I agree it seems a bit hopeless. I have never had one of those so someone else might have an idea what could be replaced to remove the disbalance upon pressing it. I do not believe a brand new one would behave the same way.

Can you source out an exploded diagram to check whether everything is intact?


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

John Yossarian said:


> I agree it seems a bit hopeless. I have never had one of those so someone else might have an idea what could be replaced to remove the disbalance upon pressing it. I do not believe a brand new one would behave the same way.
> 
> Can you source out an exploded diagram to check whether everything is intact?


 Yes, I clean it completely, and already exploded the diagram and check everything is intact


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

JackHK said:


> Yes, I clean it completely, and already exploded the diagram and check everything is intact


 No traces of wear in the upper part that holds the upper burr? Unless this grinder was defective from the start it is very difficult to understand why it should be so sensitive upon being pushed down even slightly.

Are the parts made of plastic? I found an exploded diagram and it is difficult to say but some of them could well be made of plastic. Any chance some of them are even slightly worn?

I hope you did not paid too much for it.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If it's anything like the K6, then the top burr has a sprung mount to the upper burr carrier. This has probably come loose. Remove the upper burr carrier from the grinder, and remove the top burr. Underneath that will be 3 bolts that you should tighten up. Then reassemble and try. I had this exact issue with my K6 as I'd loosened that part to reduce the resistance of adjustments. The real fix was to strip the upper burr carrier, grease it well with food safe grease, and tighten it up firmly. Oddly enough that also brought my burrs into better alignment too.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Today I try clean everything, but still same resultat 😢


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

Daft question perhaps (I'm not familiar with Compak grinders) but are there not supposed to be springs in those three vertical grooves in the grind chamber?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

AJP80 said:


> Daft question perhaps (I'm not familiar with Compak grinders) but are there not supposed to be springs in those three vertical grooves in the grind chamber?


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

AJP80 said:


> Daft question perhaps (I'm not familiar with Compak grinders) but are there not supposed to be springs in those three vertical grooves in the grind chamber?


 No springs, https://www.cafeparts.com/Espresso-Coffee-Grinder-Parts/Compak/K3-Touch-K3-Shop-K3-Push


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

I also try "Rocky mod" first with a single layer of thread tape and once more with a double layer, but it is scraped off, so unfortunately the fine idea from Morten did not work


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

These grinders, and yes, it is an identical design to the K6, are very sensitive to getting the upper burr carrier precisely in position. I am totally unsure how, but it appears you can almost get the upper carrier into the threads wrongly without visibly cross threading it...

What I did was fill the area where the circular spring sits with grease, then tighten it down firmly before reinstalling the upper burr. That seems to have pretty much solved the same issue with my K6. I was having lots of trouble with the burrs touching before I got a good espresso grind, and it was the parts behind the burrs being a little loose that did it.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

allikat said:


> These grinders, and yes, it is an identical design to the K6, are very sensitive to getting the upper burr carrier precisely in position. I am totally unsure how, but it appears you can almost get the upper carrier into the threads wrongly without visibly cross threading it...
> 
> What I did was fill the area where the circular spring sits with grease, then tighten it down firmly before reinstalling the upper burr. That seems to have pretty much solved the same issue with my K6. I was having lots of trouble with the burrs touching before I got a good espresso grind, and it was the parts behind the burrs being a little loose that did it.


 The burr is only touching when i gently touch the burr top in the font like in the video, I try take apart and collect again many time, stop where burr is touch is same position every time 😢


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Here is the finest grind I can get from this without burrs is touching, 
just little to fine for Kalita


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Could be that you need to align the burrs a little. The principle is the same as those videos on doing it for those big Mahlkonigs, tin foil and white board pens. Tho it's more annoying to do with the Compak design.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

allikat said:


> Could be that you need to align the burrs a little. The principle is the same as those videos on doing it for those big Mahlkonigs, tin foil and white board pens. Tho it's more annoying to do with the Compak design.


 I dont believe alignment can do it?, like i write in the first post..

I can go finer but then I need to lift the burr holder little with my nail like on the picture for the burrs not touching


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah, it should not be doing that at all. The lid and upper burr carrier should be pretty well solid. Are the threads OK? Are the 3 bolts behind the upper burr tightened down FIRMLY and to a roughly even pressure?

If the answer to the above are all yes, then the previous owner sold it for a reason, and that reason is probably that it's badly worn and something expensive like either the upper burr carrier or the part that screws into need replacing, which are either expensive, a lot of work, or both.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Update.. 
I did not try to come to a conclusion from the beginning in this thread, because the seller of the grinder followed the thread here and he has now taken the grinder back. 🏁

My conclusion is it's not worth to repair the grinder, cause the threads are too worn for its posible to align the burr's

Thank you all for your help 😃


----------



## Makois (Dec 7, 2021)

I would like to revive this thread as i am having the exact same problem!

I bought a used k3 and although i can grind for espresso it is at 3-4 setting and from what i understand it should be around 15.

The upper burr carrier has alot of play and if i press it down a get chirping.

Im trying to figure out a way to fix this and from what i understand manufacturers use spring tension to stabilise their upper burr carriers on higher models.

I think i have figured out a way to install springs but im not sure what spring tension i should aim for.

Does anybody know how what's the strength of the springs in other grinders?


----------

